# Enclosed center console



## Piney (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been looking for fiberglass enclosed center console for my keywest.I have seen these on seahawks & parkers,but have not found where to get info & cost.


----------



## Mirage 36 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm guessing what you are looking for would be a pilot house. Not sure if anyone makes them as an addon to existing boats so you might have to have one custom made. This is a project that can be done though. I made a custom top for my boat.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*i made a custom top for my boat too- just got it back from the powder coater- it is fully enclosed too- with 4 rod holders,brackets for lites and 2 outrigger mounts- all hand made !! *


----------

